# Poulan PRO 8.5 HP/27 wont turn over



## Mozz (Mar 5, 2015)

I have checked the oil and gas. They are fine. It was running fine the other day. Here is a link to the sound it makes, 






Any thoughts on why its not turning over, why its making this sound and what I can do to correct the situation will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Mozz 

Does it turn over with the pull cord ??

To fix the starter you're going to need to remove the starter and clean and lube the bendix.

show and tell:






You starter will look different as it's a bigger engine from the video but it shows what you'll need to lube.


----------



## Mozz (Mar 5, 2015)

I tried to manually start it, with the pull cord, and it would not budge.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum Mozz. Remove the spark plug and see if you can pull the starter rope. The electric starter may need servicing as already mentioned, OR, the gear on the starter may be stripped due to repeated use on an engine that is seized up. If the engine will not turn using the pull start, remove the belt cover, "remove the spark plug", and try turning the belt pulley with your hand or a pipe wrench if necessary. Let us know what happens for further advise.

After thought. If you can turn the engine pulley by hand or with a wrench, the recoil starter may have ice in it preventing it from turning.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

+1 on what grunt said


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

+1 per Grunt, stop trying to use the electric if the manual cord won't work. If the engine actually is locked up you'll only do more damage to the starter.
Pull the spark plug and let us know.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

your electric starter might have jammed on the flywheel the last time you tried to use it, the electric starter did this on my 521E and it took one heck of a pull to with the cord to free it. it stripped the starter gear in the process


----------

